# [SOLVED] Black screen with sound



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

Anytime I run *any* PC game that goes full screen, the screen goes completely black, but the game's music runs fine. I don't really know what I can do to fix this save getting a new one. Can anyone tell me how I can get this fixed?

I ran SysSpec and took a screenshot of it.


----------



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Black screen with sound*

No one knows how to fix this?
Or is it that painfully obvious?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Black screen with sound*

what are your gpu tempretures is it a card or onboard


----------



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Black screen with sound*



dai said:


> what are your gpu tempretures is it a card or onboard


I'm terribly sorry, I'm not sure what you mean...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Black screen with sound*

Your Display Adapter says NetMeeting Driver / RDPDD Chained DD, which doesn't tell us what graphics device you have. Is this a laptop?

Go to Start > Run > *dxdiag* > Display tab and post back with the details for Device Name & Manufacturer and Main Driver & Version.

In the same Display tab, enable Acceleration and run the 2 tests. Any problems listed in the Notes box? If the tests fail, reinstall DirectX, reboot and try again.

Check your temperatures and voltages with *PC Wizard* during gameplay (alt-tab out of the game while it's still running). Post back with a screenshot from the 'Voltage, Temperature & Fans' window.

If your PC is a desktop, open the case and post back with the details from the label on the power supply unit (make/model, total watts, amps for +12V)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Black screen with sound*

gpu temps is your video card temps


----------



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Black screen with sound*



koala said:


> Your Display Adapter says NetMeeting Driver / RDPDD Chained DD, which doesn't tell us what graphics device you have. Is this a laptop?
> 
> Go to Start > Run > *dxdiag* > Display tab and post back with the details for Device Name & Manufacturer and Main Driver & Version.
> 
> ...


Uhhh... yeah. Ok. First off, this isn't a laptop.

After running dxdiag, the device section has nothing, no name, no manufacturer, no chip or DAC type, nothing.

None of the DirectX Features are available, I can't test Direct3D, but the DirectDraw test went fine.

The notes say:
"The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer."

Yeah... I think that'd be the problem. According to PC Wizard, the video card is a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200 series. Maybe getting one of those drivers will solve the problem?

Well? Can I fix this?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Black screen with sound*

Yes this can be fixed (in terms of the driver), go here: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp

This will not necessarily mean you can play games, becuase it is a low powered integrated graphics processor. Once you have successfully installed your driver, try your games. good luck


----------



## AlexJS (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Black screen with sound*



bigfellla said:


> ...Once you have successfully installed your driver, try your games. good luck


ray: Thank you so much. That driver seems to have fixed it.

I feel rather silly, all it took was a simple driver...


----------

